# Best UTV for Plowing?



## neblawncare23

Im in the market for a UTV for plowing sidewalks and small parking lots. Whats the best UTV for doing this? Im looking at either a Honda Pioneer 1000, Polaris Ranger 900 or 1000, or a John Deere Gator 825i. I would consider a Kubota, but the 25mph makes that not an option for me. I would also be using it for hunting and running my trap line in the winter.
Was thinking of putting a boss or snowex v plow on it, any thoughts?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## neblawncare23

Which UTV is going to hold up best for plowing??


----------



## JMHConstruction

I just read a different thread the other day. Buff suggested the gator.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

If you want something that's going to stand the test of time plowing and working, than the easy pick is the RTV. 

Are you planning to drive it around and worried about the speed?


----------



## neblawncare23

I plan on driving it all over town while plowing, instead of hauling on trailer. Plus when hunting I would like it to go faster than 25mph.


----------



## BUFF

Best recreational UTV for work use is a Gator, I have family in Wyo that ranches. Grandpa has Rangers, uncle has Gators and the Gators hold up mulch better.
Best UTV is a Kubota, speed, weight and suspension travel are the only drawbacks for none work use.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We drive our Toolcat all over town plowing and it only goes 18.

Gators are junk for anything more than light work and running around. Ask Oomkes.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> We drive our Toolcat all over town plowing and it only goes 18.
> 
> Gators are junk for anything more than light work and running around. Ask Oomkes.


For everyday use as a work vehicle they all have there issues except the Kubota. I appears the OP will be the only operator and that in itself make a huge difference in longevity. It's like comparing a 1/2t to a 1t pickup they both can do mulch of the same things but the 1t will hold up mulch better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

As stated, if you want the best, the RTV is undoubtedly the best for strictly work. 

Anything else is going to be something in between. And JDG is correct, my Gator was nothing but problems.

Exactly how much driving aroond town are you talking aboot?


----------



## neblawncare23

Ill leave the shop in morning when plowing and wont return until done, so inorder to get things done quicker a guy needs to be able to go faster than 25mph. Plus Im going to use it for a hunting rig.
I think im gonna go with a Honda Pioneer 1000 EPS. Just because it has a dual clutch transmission vs the belt driven gators or rangers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Exactly how much driving aroond town are we talking aboot? 

It isn't a difficult question.


----------



## etwman

The Kubota RTV is hands down the best snow plowing UTV on the market. Here's mine. They are built like a sherman tank. Throw 400 lbs of ballast in the back, good tires, and they push forever. I put a turbo on this and the boss V plow is awesome.

Kubota just took it up a notch. I just ordered its twin. A new RTV1100X, with the brand new PTO K-Connect System. The only UTV on the market with the availability run a 66" snowblower on the front, V plow, and 66" rotary broom. Switch between them in a matter of a minute. Very well built. My dealer said I will have the first one int he state.


----------



## BUFF

etwman said:


> The Kubota RTV is hands down the best snow plowing UTV on the market. Here's mine. They are built like a sherman tank. Throw 400 lbs of ballast in the back, good tires, and they push forever. I put a turbo on this and the boss V plow is awesome.
> 
> Kubota just took it up a notch. I just ordered its twin. A new RTV1100X, with the brand new PTO K-Connect System. The only UTV on the market with the availability run a 66" snowblower on the front, V plow, and 66" rotary broom. Switch between them in a matter of a minute. Very well built. My dealer said I will have the first one int he state.
> 
> View attachment 167068


Nice buggy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

etwman said:


> The Kubota RTV is hands down the best snow plowing UTV on the market. Here's mine. They are built like a sherman tank. Throw 400 lbs of ballast in the back, good tires, and they push forever. I put a turbo on this and the boss V plow is awesome.
> 
> Kubota just took it up a notch. I just ordered its twin. A new RTV1100X, with the brand new PTO K-Connect System. The only UTV on the market with the availability run a 66" snowblower on the front, V plow, and 66" rotary broom. Switch between them in a matter of a minute. Very well built. My dealer said I will have the first one int he state.
> 
> View attachment 167068


Very fancy.


----------



## cjames808

Wow. There is one identical to this at our local Kwiktrip fuel station. 

Who says work shouldn't be a little fun!

This thing have a horn?


----------



## Unraveller

etwman said:


> The Kubota RTV is hands down the best snow plowing UTV on the market. Here's mine. They are built like a sherman tank. Throw 400 lbs of ballast in the back, good tires, and they push forever. I put a turbo on this and the boss V plow is awesome.
> 
> Kubota just took it up a notch. I just ordered its twin. A new RTV1100X, with the brand new PTO K-Connect System. The only UTV on the market with the availability run a 66" snowblower on the front, V plow, and 66" rotary broom. Switch between them in a matter of a minute. Very well built. My dealer said I will have the first one int he state.
> 
> View attachment 167068


What's the wheel to wheel width? Most of our sidewalks here are 58-60"


----------



## etwman

64.4"


----------



## Unraveller

etwman said:


> 64.4"


Okay thanks, I think I'm going to try and find a 900 from 2011-2014, i think they are 57"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

etwman said:


> 64.4"


Biggest problem with the RTV's....all just a bit too wide for the "average" 60" sidewalk.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> As stated, if you want the best, the RTV is undoubtedly the best for strictly work.
> 
> Anything else is going to be something in between. And JDG is correct, my Gator was nothing but problems.
> 
> Exactly how much driving aroond town are you talking aboot?


I am flabbergasted that you went against your BFF and fellow posse member Buffy and said the Gator was a POS...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flabbergasted? 

Your daughter has been providing you with all sorts of big words of late.


----------



## tebletlawns

Put a plow on your zero turn. I have a 6' plow with rubber cutting edge on a turf tiger and it clears drives and large walks like nobody's business. Screw and atv or utv. We switched to bar tires because the turf tires had zero traction. I have a video on youtube doing what takes 6 guys 10 to 15 minutes to do in less than 5 with one person. search tdoeizreal to find it. Our plow is electric raise and lower. Down pressure will lift the front casters off the ground to scrape clean or back-drag.


----------



## BUFF

tebletlawns said:


> Put a plow on your zero turn. I have a 6' plow with rubber cutting edge on a turf tiger and it clears drives and large walks like nobody's business. Screw and atv or utv. We switched to bar tires because the turf tires had zero traction. I have a video on youtube doing what takes 6 guys 10 to 15 minutes to do in less than 5 with one person. search tdoeizreal to find it. Our plow is electric raise and lower. Down pressure will lift the front casters off the ground to scrape clean or back-drag.


You're hydros sure are whining....... Why not pull the deck?


----------



## Defcon 5

Turn the mower on and just blow the snow everywhere...Hydros are whining like marci due to the fact the throttle needs to be turned up...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Hydros are whining like marci due to the fact the throttle needs to be turned up...


Yes that was my though as well.......and a good way to hose up a pump.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Worst thing you can do on something hydrostatically driven, whether a zero turn, CUT or Mini-Ex is work it at less than full RPM. Start it up, warm it up and then rev it up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Aerospace Eng said:


> Worst thing you can do on something hydrostatically driven, whether a zero turn, CUT or Mini-Ex is work it at less than full RPM. Start it up, warm it up and then rev it up.


I agree.& even a sno~cat. we ran them at 29,900prm all night.

saw a utv try to plow this salt "snow"fall he backed up started going dropped his plow and stopped inside of a foot, and it was only 3" deep.


----------



## extremepusher

We did the plow on a z for a couple yrs and basically destroyed the z's frame, electrical systems, and took out a tire every yr.


----------



## BUFF

extremepusher said:


> We did the plow on a z for a couple yrs and basically destroyed the z's frame, electrical systems, and took out a tire every yr.


A lot of guys use Walkers with blades and blowers oot here for long walks. Local dealer says that type of use really takes a toll on them.


----------

